

What Jamie Wong did at Khan Academy - cbhl
http://jamie-wong.com/2012/08/22/what-i-did-at-khan-academy/

======
kamens
Worth repeating: every intern ever anywhere should blog a summarizing post
like this at the end of their internship.

Not only does it have obvious and enormous personal benefits for Jamie, but
it's galvanizing for the team to look back and read through just how much has
been accomplished in a few months (I'm proudly on Jamie's team, am speaking
firsthand).

~~~
pilgrim689
Most interns cannot disclose implementation specifics and code like this. A
lot of us work on larger business-facing projects. This type of blog post is
pretty specific to the style of development he's doing (a bunch of small open-
source web widgets and scripts).

~~~
darkestkhan
Especially when it happens so that you are working in Space or Defense
industry...

------
ddlatham
My eyes trick me into reading that as:

What Jamie did Wrong at Khan Academy

~~~
martindale
Same. The human mind at play.

------
jc4p
Going through the blog post I finally understand why I kept seeing Jamie's
blog on the front page of here and my Twitter feed continuously for the last
few months, it's really impressive how much work you can get done when you're
working on things that interest you. Seems like it was a enriching and useful
internship, good job to Jamie and everyone at KA.

------
misiti3780
Am I the only one surprised by the fact that KA is hosted on Google App
Engine?

~~~
phleet
Why do you find this surprising?

It's definitely had its ups and downs, but it managed to stay pretty stable
when our traffic about doubled when CS launched.

~~~
misiti3780
although I have not used app engine much, it seems like you would have a lot
less flexibility if you use it rather than EC2/Rackspace.

Also, Im not sure I believe statements like "its nice not to have to worry
about scaling", although if it is working for KA at hundreds of requests per
second, maybe it is an accurate statement

~~~
dylanvee
App Engine handles many hundreds of requests per second for us, and as Jamie
mentioned, big spikes like the CS launch are no sweat.

------
epriest
Jamie Wong is amazing.

~~~
cbhl
+1 -- he was my role model for the longest time.

~~~
shock3naw
Was? :)

~~~
cbhl
He told me to aim higher. I'm not sure what I should be shooting for yet,
though.

------
codegeek
I really wanted to read this blog but in IE7, the navigation section overlaps
the content :(.

~~~
trafficlight
Seriously?

~~~
cbhl
I think officially, 4% of users still use IE 7. [Edit: Source:
<http://theie7countdown.com/>] Back in the day, IE was the most popular
browser on the Internet, and I'm sure there are a lot of corporate
applications written specifically for its quirks that simply don't work in
newer browsers. Heck, the University of Waterloo's Learning Management System
(based on the open-source Angel LMS) was broken in Chrome for the longest time
-- the solution was to migrate to a different (closed-source) product
altogether.

------
fourstar
You're an inspiration. Nice job and very impressive.

------
robertelder
Like this if you are in Jamie Wong's SE 2014 class.

~~~
psobot
Hey look, we're all here!

~~~
shock3naw
The cool ones, at least.

